# Rockport in May



## Popperdave (Jul 9, 2016)

Just finished two days in Rockport. Monday was one of those days you talk about for years. Conditions were perfect, clear skies, little wind, and hungry fish. Started the day with my classic olive and black "crack fly" but switch over to the red and tan fly after getting a couple of refusals. Landed 20+ fish. Nothing to write home about for size most in the low to mid slot range. But they were fun on my 6wt fiberglass rod.
Tuesday was a total blowout 15-25 from the southwest. Everything muddy up quicky.
But that's fishing
Stay safe and good luck on your next trip


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

Itâ€™s great you got a day with light wind. Itâ€™s been blasting here in Rockport almost every day all spring. I keep hoping that it will finally get it all out of its system!


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

Bruce J said:


> Itâ€™s great you got a day with light wind. Itâ€™s been blasting here in Rockport almost every day all spring. I keep hoping that it will finally get it all out of its system!


It was blowing just as hard at night down there this weekend too. When is it not blowing there!?


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

The wind usually drops off in later June through the fall and winter (at least when clear of storms or fronts), but that certainly is no guarantee. We've had some really windy summer days too. Today, however, is a beaut!


----------

